# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Чтение лога DHCP

## differ

Доброго времени суток!
 Столкнулся с проблемой, необходимо прочитать логи DHCP сервера за конкретную дату, сервер 2008 R2. Логи в формате log которые хранятся всего 5 дней прочитать могу. Формат log и mdb в папке backup открыть не могу, при открытие mdb пишет "нераспознаваемый формат базы данных", при открытии log файла извращенный текст. 
 Кто знает как прочитать эти файлы?
 Заранее благодарен!

----------

